
How Google created a custom Material theme - el_duderino
https://material.io/articles/how-google-created-a-custom-material-theme.html
======
qubex
This might be vaguely off-topic but sometimes I feel like the only person on
Earth that has absolutely no interest in webmail generally and gmail in
particular. Sure, I have an account dating back to the very early era when it
was invitation-only (May 2004 or thereabouts) but I’ve never really used it.
Plugins and multiple redesigns have totally passed me by. All I do is keep it
linked to my various versions of Mail.app running on my Macs and iDevices as a
kind of ”Email Provider Of Last Resort”. In general, what is the appeal of
having two web-applications with their double layer of inconsistent interfaces
(web-app’s and browser’s)? That feels more like confusion to me than it does
universality. Tabs to recreate a lesser incarnation of multitasking in the
browser totally at odds with the multi-windowed manner in which most OS’ GUIs
present it multiple applications onscreen simultaneously. It is all so deeply
_wrong_ to me. You have things you consider ’apps’ in a browser but they’re
actually thickish clients to cloud-based services; a single browser window has
a bunch of them running in tabs that obscure one-another, you switch (with a
convenient hot-key combo) into another application running on your desktop as
a local process, then you have to go back to the browser to _another_ webapp,
so you hot key back to the browser, and then have to hunt through the tabs,
losing what you had onscreen to begin with.

Seriously, folks, it’s ludicrous.

